# Advice Regarding San Francisco and Napa



## rmb (Apr 2, 2010)

We've finally decided to spend a week in San Francisco... we'll finalize things via Denise's strategy on Priceline choosing one of the 4-star hotels in the Embarcadero Center.

It's been a while since I've been to San Francisco, but we're familiar enough to know our way around.  Here's my dilemma, which effects our decision regarding hotels, flight reservations, etc.:

- We are not big wine drinkers, but we definitely want to visit V. Sattui Winery in St. Helena --- we buy wine from them periodically online --- and we would like to just see/drive through/walk around Napa.

*Could we do this comfortably on a 'day trip' from San Francisco? * Or is it advisable to spend at least one night in the Napa area --- again, we are not major wine drinkers and I have no ambition to see multiple wineries.  My thought is to leave early to drive out to Napa = St. Helena, visit V. Sattui, have lunch there, drive through Napa... maybe walk around downtown, then head back to San Francisco to have dinner and a nightcap.  

Is that something that can be done easily without having to pack up and spend a night in the Napa Valley?

Not staying overnight in Napa allows us to spend 6 or even 7 solid nights in the City.  I would also like to take another day trip --- maybe to Muir Woods.  What else could we see if we took a trip out to Muir Woods?  

I've been working priceline for the 4-star hotels in the Embarcadero... no luck at $95.00 as of yet.  We'll be there in mid-July.

My preference would be to remain in San Francisco, take a couple of day trips, one must be Napa --- and simply enjoy the City to the fullest.  Your advice is appreciated.

One note:  car rental prices are extremely high in SF and Oakland at that time.... $40+ for even the smallest rental car.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 3, 2010)

Napa is DEFINITELY "doable" as day trip.  You might want to lunch at Mumm's as they have beautiful outdoor area.

$95/nt is going to be tough to pull in SF but anything is possible.  I'd check out to see if Giants are playing a home game as that is very fun experience.  Another MUST DO is farmers market at Ferry Building on Saturday!  It's there other days but Saturday rules!

My son lives in SF so I never drive but it is an adventure. I would take the ferry from SF to Sausalito and have lunch there, then ferry back.  You might also want to consider driving up the coast and stopping along the way or heading down towards Santa Cruz.

SF is great for walking so just take your map, plan your day and go!  Enjoy!


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Drive and time no problem*

The drive should be no problem.  Try to avoid the rush hour traffic each way as much as you can.  Your plan of attack sounds perfect to me.
Bart


----------



## chriskre (Apr 3, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Napa is DEFINITELY "doable" as day trip.  You might want to lunch at Mumm's as they have beautiful outdoor area.
> 
> $95/nt is going to be tough to pull in SF but anything is possible.
> 
> I would take the ferry from SF to Sausalito and have lunch there, then ferry back.  You might also want to consider driving up the coast and stopping along the way or heading down towards Santa Cruz.



Radmoo, love you avatar!   

I'm also headed to that area.  I've been there about 20 years ago but would like to go to Napa again and see what's new as it seems there are more things to do in the area.  Do you recommend staying in Napa or Sonoma for maybe 2 nights?  I know you can make it a "day trip" but I'd like to sample the offerings and don't want a DUI in California.  :ignore: 

I was thinking of staying a few nights in Vino Bello.  Are you familiar with that place?  Is it worth the price to stay there?  

Where do you recommend staying in SF?  We will probably have a car but I'm thinking we might turn it in and just use public transport as it is going to cost quite a bit to pay for parking, no?  Do you know of any hotels with reasonable parking fees or should we ditch the car?  

How do you get to the Ferry without a car?  Is there a subway line that goes out that way?  

Thanks.


----------



## rmb (Apr 3, 2010)

We just got the Hyatt Regency in the Embarcadero Center for $100.00 from Sunday, July 18 - Saturday, July 24.  We set it up this way as we are simply going to drive from Southern California, and catch the Garlic Festival in Gilroy on the way home on Saturday the 24th.  We will park our car at the SF airport to save the parking fees at the airport, since we will use the car only once during the week to go to Napa.

Questions:

- did we do well with the Hyatt Regency and the $100 price --- I just looked at the rack rates for these nights and they are $211 each night.

- is this a good hotel and a good location to move around the City?

- does the hotel have a good workout gym?

- any negatives to this hotel at all?  I realize there were only a few choices with a 4-star in the Embarcadero Center... and I've tried for 2 weeks between $95 and $97.... no luck... but today got the 'gold' (I hope!) at $100.

Your thoughts, please?  I need some reassurance!


----------



## wwomant (Apr 3, 2010)

rmb said:


> - We are not big wine drinkers, but we definitely want to visit V. Sattui Winery in St. Helena --- we buy wine from them periodically online --- and we would like to just see/drive through/walk around Napa.[



I'm not a big wine drinker either, but I still enjoy doing a day trip to the wineries, and V. Sattui is my favorite to visit!  They have a nice little store there where you can buy picnic fare and enjoy a lovely picnic on tables out next to their vineyards.  It's very nice.

Muir Woods is worth a trip.  It's amazing, and a very easy day trip.  It has really easy asphalt paved pathways geared towards the non-hiker.    I took my 2 and 4 year old by myself there this fall and had a great time.

Point Reyes National Seashore is also a really beautiful park and makes a lovely day trip.

You many want to  consider only renting a car on the days that you not planning to stay in the city, and using public transit the rest of the time, which really is pretty easy in SF. Many hotels don't have their own garages, and even those that do will charge at least $20 a day for parking. In the Embarcadero area I would plan on paying $30-40 a day for parking.  In some areas you may even have to pay more to park close to your hotel.  I don't know if you visited SF before or not, but really is one of the most difficult cities to drive in.  I drive in the city at least a couple times a year and I don't mind it, but I know many hate to drive there.  It just depends on how easily flustered you are by difficult streets and traffic.

Edited to add, sorry rmb, I just saw your last post after I posted.  Sounds like a good plan with the car.  

I think you got a great hotel for an excellent price!


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 3, 2010)

Check out the reviews on www.tripadvisor.com  Most reviews are positive.  As with most hotels in SF,  there is an additional parking fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2010)

rmb said:


> We just got the Hyatt Regency in the Embarcadero Center for $100.00 from Sunday, July 18 - Saturday, July 24.  We set it up this way as we are simply going to drive from Southern California, and catch the Garlic Festival in Gilroy on the way home on Saturday the 24th.  We will park our car at the SF airport to save the parking fees at the airport, since we will use the car only once during the week to go to Napa.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> - did we do well with the Hyatt Regency and the $100 price --- I just looked at the rack rates for these nights and they are $211 each night.



Yes - good price!



> - is this a good hotel and a good location to move around the City?



San Francisco, proper, is small  and public transportation is cheap and plentiful - you will have no problem getting around.  The hotel is located at the end of Market St. - where BART runs, so it will be easy to take BART from the airport, directly to your hotel.  It's also right on the Embarcadero (on the Bay) which is a great area for strolling, etc.    MAP



> - does the hotel have a good workout gym?



That info. is probably on their website.



> - any negatives to this hotel at all?  I realize there were only a few choices with a 4-star in the Embarcadero Center... and I've tried for 2 weeks between $95 and $97.... no luck... but today got the 'gold' (I hope!) at $100.
> 
> Your thoughts, please?  I need some reassurance!



I think you will be happy with the hotel - it caters to businessmen during the week, so it's not really a "resort" hotel, but we liked it a lot.


----------



## kjd (Apr 3, 2010)

We have taken this trip several times and will be taking it again in Sept.  There are four basic areas that we like to visit.  They are, Napa Valley, Monterey, Lake Tahoe and San Francisco.  Sometimes we include Yosemite.

While we usually spend three weeks on a trip to the area it is possible to do some day trips.  Albeit they are full days.  Napa Valley is great to tour and stop at wineries.  Most now charge a fee (usually around $7.00 pp) compared to years ago when it was free.  We are planning to take the Napa Valley Wine Train on this visit.  http://winetrain.com/  The cost is $154 pp which includes lunch, wine tasting and a seat in the observation car.  It's a three hour trip riding around the Napa Valley.

We reserved an intermediate size car for $182 pw all taxes included.  You can drive to the Monterey-Carmel area and return to SF in one day.  Have lunch at the Tuck Box while in Carmel.  It's unique.  The aquarium in Monterey is a major attraction.  It's worth seeing.

Muir Woods is not far from SF and is something to see.  SF city has a lot of attractions.  We spend a lot of time on Fisherman's wharf but also like many other parts of the city like Chinatown.  A Giants baseball game is fun.  Parking in SF is very expensive.  You don't really need a car in SF.  We usually stay at a Marriott and pay to park in the garage.  I think it's about $35-$45 a day.  Everything is expensive in SF but it makes for a great vacation.  Tahoe is beautiful but you have to allow several days for it.


----------



## rmb (Apr 3, 2010)

Any recommendations where we could park our car besides the Hyatt?  It's too expensive, we will use the car twice... to Napa and the day we leave for the Gilroy Garlic Festival when we drive back to Southern California, and I've been researching different places to park at a reasonable price at the airport area.

Some of these parking places include the Clarion Hotel, Marriott, etc... any recommendations?  I'd love to park it at the Hotel, but no way I'm paying $40 - $50 to have the car just sit.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2010)

Check the BART stations south of SF - some of them allow overnight parking for a reasonable fee.  http://www.bart.gov/guide/parking/

It will be easy to get from a BART station to your hotel, which is right on the BART line, and easy to pick up your car and head south to Gilroy, but a bit of a nuisance to pick it up to go to Napa, which in the other direction.


----------



## rmb (Apr 5, 2010)

Last question about parking:

BART at Daly City is only $6.00 nightly, relatively convenient to the Hyatt Regency --- fare to Daly City to Embarcadero Center is reasonable... however, there is no security at their parking site.  Do you see that as a high risk?

It would be much better than parking it out at the Clarion Hotel at $12 nightly and having to take a considerably longer BART ride --- fare cost as well, slightly over $8 per person one way --- and I'm not sure the Clarion has security, either.

Your thoughts/advice?  Parking at the Hyatt for $50+ nightly is not an option.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2010)

rmb said:


> Last question about parking:
> 
> BART at Daly City is only $6.00 nightly, relatively convenient to the Hyatt Regency --- fare to Daly City to Embarcadero Center is reasonable... however, there is no security at their parking site.  Do you see that as a high risk?
> 
> ...



I've left my car overnight at the BART station in Dublin/Pleasanton with no problem.  I've also had a car broken into at the Hayward BART station during the day.  I guess all I'm saying is, it might be safe, it might not.

Did you check the Sutter St. Garage?  That may be a terrible idea, but I know it's someplace we park when we drive into the city.  I found some information about it.  On the website it's a little ways down and is the Stockton/Sutter garage.

http://www.unionsquareshop.com/parking.html


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the key is to make sure there is absolutely nothing in sight in your car.  We have left our car in BART parking lots many, many times for the weekend, and never had a problem.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 6, 2010)

rmb said:


> - We are not big wine drinkers, but we definitely want to visit V. Sattui Winery in St. Helena --- we buy wine from them periodically online --- and we would like to just see/drive through/walk around Napa.
> 
> *Could we do this comfortably on a 'day trip' from San Francisco? *



Take the ferry from SF to Vallejo and have Enterprise waiting for you. That way you can avoid negotiating the Bay Area. I wouldn't want a car in SF. It's too easy to get around by walking or public transportation.

I go to Sattui every year, and it's not a bad drive from Vallejo. You won't get sloshed on one flight of wine tastings -- they're usually four-to-six two-ounce pours.

I'm good for three of those a day (spaced out morning and afternoon) without being impaired. 

I do it the other way around, though. I stay in Napa and spend a day or two in SF.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Why do you want to hassle w/car?  You might want to look into Zipcar  www.zipcar.com which is definitely available in SF.  You can rent by the hour or day, not sure of fee to sign up.  But it probably would be far more advantageous and easier than dealing w/long term rental and parking.

I have never driven in SF although these days gps make navigation in unknown parts far less terrorizing.  But there is absolutely no need for car while you are city center. Antique trollies run along the waterfront as do pedalcabs(they pedal, you sit) and taxis are abundant.  

The ferry goes directly from pier to Sausalito and no car is needed there, either.  I would definitely recommend it as you get a fab view of Golden Gate Bridge.  On the day(s) you do have car, go across Golden Gate Park and catch view of bridge from the coast.  You might also like a drive down to Fort Funston which hosts the greatest assemblage of dogs and their owners that I've ever seen.

Food in SF is plentyful in every price range.  If you get a chance, try to get out of the downtown tourist area and head for some more residential parts such as Noe Valley, Glen Park.  You'll have an entirely different feel for the city and its residents.


----------



## rmb (Apr 6, 2010)

We will have a car simply because we will drive to SF from Southern California.  This will save us $350 in airfare on Southwest Airlines.  It just makes sense to save the money since we have some time and the drive won't be too stressful.  Obviously, if we could get cheaper airfare, I would love to fly up to SF, not worry about a car except for a couple of day trips that would involve a rental car, then just fly home and forgo the 6-7 hour drive.  Not sure if we can swing that though due to current airfare prices from OC to SF.

I like the idea of taking the ferry to Vallejo to see Napa --- IF we didn't have our own vehicle --- so our plan is to park either at Daly City BART or at the following link on Jones Street doe $20 overnight --- in and out included:

http://www.parkforless.org/

Anyone have any info on this particular parking place?  Looks like it is straight up California left on Jones from the Hyatt Regency.  It's $14 more per night than the BART in Daly City, but hopefully it is more secure.  

We're dog lovers --- see my avatar --- so your recommendation regarding dogs intrigues me.  I will research it.


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I was thinking of staying a few nights in Vino Bello.  Are you familiar with that place?  Is it worth the price to stay there?



My wife and I tried the Studio King bedroom at Vino Bello this past January (because each room has a washer/dryer) and loved it.  There is an on-site spa, a wine cave tasting room and restaurant.  We have been back twice already and have bought SVC points for future stays.  The last time we were in a 1BR - very spacious.

Enjoy!


----------



## rmb (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone try these restaurants and recommend them?

* House of Prime Rib --- saw it on Anthony Bourdain's San Francisco show.
http://houseofprimerib.net/home.html

* R and G Lounge (Chinese)  --- heard of it previously and also saw it on Anthony Bourdain's San Francisco show.
http://rnglounge.com/

Anyone have a great Dim Sum recommendation?  Website, if possible?  Thanks.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 11, 2010)

My son and dil who have lived in SF for over 10 years just visited House of Prime Rib for the first time and raved about it.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 12, 2010)

Since your restaurant questions are carnivore-oriented (and I haven't been to either), I'll throw this one up as well...

Go here:  http://www.ferrybuildingmarketplace.com/boccalone_shop_page.php

IF you're lucky, Chris Cosentino will be there in person.

But even if he isn't, get one of the "cones of meat" that he offers. 



You can thank me later.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Question about BART*

*San Francisco, proper, is small  and public transportation is cheap and plentiful - you will have no problem getting around.  The hotel is located at the end of Market St. - where BART runs, so it will be easy to take BART from the airport, directly to your hotel.  It's also right on the Embarcadero (on the Bay) which is a great area for strolling, etc.   *



We are going to San Francisco next week, and will be staying at the Grand Hyatt at Union Square. (We traded a timeshare week for this hotel.)  We had been planning to take a cab from the airport, but are wondering, in view of your comments, whether BART might be a better option.  I believe BART has a station at Union Square quite close to the hotel, but had not realized that they offer transportation from the airport into town. We will have three "carry on" size suitcases.  Will this present any problems on BART?  Does anyone know the approximate cab fare to Union Square, or the approximate BART fare?  We have not been to San Francisco since 1983, and don't really remember how far the airport is from the center of town.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a BART station right at the airport.  The BART fare from the airport to the Powell St. station is $8.10 pp.  The hotel is about 4-5 blocks north of the Powell St.  station, on Stockton St. - an easy walk, with rolling suitcases - We have done it many times.  There isn't actually a BART station in Union Square.   *MAP* 

Cab fare will be in the neighborhood of $50.

There is plenty of room on BART for luggage, but you have to keep it with you.  There are no luggage racks or porters.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, fast reply! You just saved us about $70 for the round trip Denise. Many thanks!


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 15, 2010)

*try SFO long-term parking lots*

So I was having this same dilemma with downtown Seattle. We're driving up from California to Seattle, then driving up to Vancouver and staying a couple weeks before driving back down to California. I was trying to figure out where to store my car while we were in downtown Seattle when someone suggested the Park 'n' Fly at SEA-TAC.

I checked and the Park 'n' Fly is around $9.95 per day near SFO. There may be other lots around SFO, so check around. Maybe there's a SF native who knows the best place to park around SFO. I'd drop off the luggage at the hotel first, then drive the car to the parking lot and BART or MUNI back.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2010)

The BART stations in SF proper, do not have parking, and park and fly is also out of town, so it would be rather inconvenient to drop off luggage, drive out of town to the BART station or park and fly, drop off the car and then take BART back in.  Unless I had an awful lot of luggage, or I wasn't able to walk, I'd drop the car off first, and then take BART to the BART station closest to the hotel.  We do this several times a year, and always leave our car at the Dublin/Pleasanton BART Station.


----------



## randyz (Apr 16, 2010)

CalifasGirl said:


> So I was having this same dilemma with downtown Seattle. We're driving up from California to Seattle, then driving up to Vancouver and staying a couple weeks before driving back down to California. I was trying to figure out where to store my car while we were in downtown Seattle when someone suggested the Park 'n' Fly at SEA-TAC.
> 
> I checked and the Park 'n' Fly is around $9.95 per day near SFO. There may be other lots around SFO, so check around. Maybe there's a SF native who knows the best place to park around SFO. I'd drop off the luggage at the hotel first, then drive the car to the parking lot and BART or MUNI back.



IN case your not aware, the new transit line is open from SeaTac to downtown Seattle, should you choose to park at Sea-Tac. Check out Masterpark online (ParknFly), they usually have printable discount coupons. And yes they are secure.

Randy


----------



## radmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

forget what I was going to say.  It's early and I didn't read properly


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The BART stations in SF proper, do not have parking, and park and fly is also out of town, so it would be rather inconvenient to drop off luggage, drive out of town to the BART station or park and fly, drop off the car and then take BART back in.  Unless I had an awful lot of luggage, or I wasn't able to walk, I'd drop the car off first, and then take BART to the BART station closest to the hotel.  We do this several times a year, and always leave our car at the Dublin/Pleasanton BART Station.



Pleasanton? That's a long ways to go with luggage. For 6 years I lived in Oakland, which was a short trip to the city. Cars were always a problem in the Bay Area. I used to be an expert parallel parker, but now that I live in Monterey County...

Since the BART station is only 4 blocks away from the hotel, that makes better sense. I don't remember how bad the traffic is in the city. Since they are driving north from Southern California, it would be better to drop off the car around SFO then BART to the hotel since SFO is south of San Francisco. You're absolutely right, Denise. That's what I get for not reading all the posts.

Thanks for the tip on online coupons, Randy. I'll check that out.

rmb, I like New Asia for dim sum. It's not as good as it used to be when I lived in the Bay Area, but it's still pretty good. Otherwise you can look around on Yelp to see what the latest hot dim sum place is.

http://www.yelp.com/c/sf/dimsum


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2010)

I am not suggesting that they park in Pleasanton.  In my other post, I said that it was _too far _to drive back and forth from the BART station, and they should take their luggage with them  on BART.  We live in the Central Valley and drive to Pleasanton, leave our car in the BART lot, and take BART into SF.  When we leave, we take BART back to Pleasanton and drive home.


----------

